# Taffeta's buckling/doeling twins



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

My ff doe Taffeta, Etta for short, had twins 10/9. The sire was polled and I believe the doeling inherited the polled gene.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwww


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Will you retain them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So precious! Congratulations.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh, man...They look like like little toy stuffed animals, just in time for the Christmas season1 Tooooo Cute!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you! They are so bouncy and fun to watch. Etta is a great new mom.

I think we will probably keep the doeling. Could she be a chocolate buckskin? Her facial stripes look lighter than her brother's but her cape looks dark. The first two pics are of the doeling. The third is the buckling.


----------

